# What the heck do they do?



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

You ever do work on one of the "fancy-folk" homes, and the head of the house is hanging around all day with a blue tooth in ear, and is in another "meeting" over the phone.

This seems to happen a lot, and I wonder to myself, what the heck are they doing to have such a bitchin crib with all the toys. I mean, shouldn't one be doing something other than having meetings over the phone in order to amass so many things?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Just Google them and you will find out. :thumbsup:

I do it all the time. It's pretty amazing what I find out about my customers.

Alot of mine were born with it. $$$$$$$


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe Day Trading. I installed some shower doors for a guy who was a trader. He had a separate "office" building that was bigger than my house. It was set up like the bridge on Star Trek. He would watch 9 screens and make his trades.

He had his own 9 hole golf course in the back yard. :blink: Or shooting range. Whatever suited his fancy that particular day.

Whatever it is, it most likely isn't swinging a hammer. :no:


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> Maybe Day Trading


I bet Very few one man shows do well at this anymore. mainly because of man power, super computers and all the skimming that goes on at the micro trading level, basically just a pawn.. he could be a fund manager..but really how many of these guys were doing well say, 1-5 years ago.. Alot usually starts with inheritances, then fund managers-markets, property owners, business owners, then the highend workers "surgeons, lawyers,cancer anything etc, then........................................................................US :sad:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't usually wonder about what they do, I wonder how much they owe on all their houses/toys. :laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Trading stocks and options at home is more popular than ever actually. Lots of people do this, its at a point now where the federal government is trying to curb it because its changing the markets. Technology has made it easy and cheap to trade. Never before has trading options contracts been so easy and quite a few customers of mine do this for a living. Many do it part time. When times get tough people get greedy, greedy people love to gamble.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

95% of people loose all their money within first 6 months. There are very few of those who actually predict and make some money.

Most of those who actually cash in have some sources and foreknowledge, which basically falls into category of inside trading.

So, the media helps and the sites put a lot of money into advertisement, everybody likes the idea of making big money just sitting at home that's how they get a bunch of idiots put their money into the scheme.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Dmitry said:


> 95% of people loose all their money within first 6 months. There are very few of those who actually predict and make some money.
> 
> Most of those who actually cash in have some sources and foreknowledge, which basically falls into category of inside trading.
> 
> So, the media helps and the sites put a lot of money into advertisement, everybody likes the idea of making big money just sitting at home that's how they get a bunch of idiots put their money into the scheme.


Sure, and 95% of the businesses also fail or at the minimum just limp along. I know traders that have done this for 30 plus years and do well. I'm not a trader but I do purchase stock on a continuous basis. I trade periodically but nothing worth mentioning. Its like anything else, its a business and pigs get slaughtered. Trading is a way of life for hedge funds as well as corporations like insurance companies etc. It takes skill and a set of balls. Many people use stops so the loses are minimal though. Its not as bad as you think, people have been activity trading since the creations of the market. Average folks who are uneducated vs skilled traders is a night and day difference.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

and 95% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Anderson said:


> and 95% of statistics are made up on the spot.


I'm 95% sure you're right


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I could care less what they do as long as my bank likes their checks. 

I work for some weird rich folks but their checks are always good.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

As a side note: The best insider traders are Congressmen. 

Just watch.....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Sure, and 95% of the businesses also fail or at the minimum just limp along. I know traders that have done this for 30 plus years and do well. I'm not a trader but I do purchase stock on a continuous basis. I trade periodically but nothing worth mentioning. Its like anything else, its a business and pigs get slaughtered. Trading is a way of life for hedge funds as well as corporations like insurance companies etc. It takes skill and a set of balls. Many people use stops so the loses are minimal though. Its not as bad as you think, people have been activity trading since the creations of the market. Average folks who are uneducated vs skilled traders is a night and day difference.


Yep. This is going to be my next adventure. On the Forex market though, not stocks. Those stock guys are crazy. Forex is much more predictable to me. A guy has to stop swinging a hammer eventually, and I really don't make much of an employee. Like most guys around here.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I myself, would play the ponies if I were able to choose that type of life style. Pretty good pay-outs to a guy who can know the various nuances of the game.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> Yep. This is going to be my next adventure. On the Forex market though, not stocks.


Yep my next adventure I might start doing breast implants from my basement (medical certification be damned).. I have after all touched a lot of breasts in my day and know them pretty well... 

Butt If that doesn't happen I was thinking about opening up a deepwater dive excursion facility out of my shed.. I have owned a pool for 18 years and can swim the lenght of the pool twice underwater, seems easy enough.. 

Point being is it's great to throw out random ideas....but it takes...Years....YEARS to know ins outs financials, usually mentored, education, work experience on and on.... Why so many fail is that it's so easily accessible, no exp required.... Good luck to all who TRY this out...The failure rate is off the charts...


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Anderson said:


> and 95% of statistics are made up on the spot.


That statistics is from educational video on trading. I've looked into it for quite a while and some of my friends have been doing it for a while too.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> Yep. This is going to be my next adventure. On the Forex market though, not stocks. Those stock guys are crazy. Forex is much more predictable to me. A guy has to stop swinging a hammer eventually, and I really don't make much of an employee. Like most guys around here.


That's an opposite to what I know about Forex, fundamental analysis doesn't even work with it. It's all Fibonacci and other types if retracements.

So, it's predictable for those who write laws and have access to that info, cause as soon as you hear those news on TV -they are already in the effect of the market. So pros, usually disregard those.

And if you wanna pay your bills you'd have to invest at least 30k.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Yep. This is going to be my next adventure. On the Forex market though, not stocks. Those stock guys are crazy. Forex is much more predictable to me. A guy has to stop swinging a hammer eventually, and I really don't make much of an employee. Like most guys around here.


Why? The return on your money is better on a business. Take the time and energy you would spend on learning trading and use it on marketing your business. Less risk and larger rewards.

My Dad passed away and my Mom is now collecting dividend checks. Her yield on most investments are about 13%. Time is an asset to a dividend investor. Its easy to learn and understand and much safer. Very predictable. 

My Dad always said "you can trade your way to profits or own a milk cow". He NEVER traded stocks and weathered some pretty stormy seas but his dividends kept growing.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I wonder this in new construction. Nice, new neighbourhood, and you see folks out walking their dogs, bike riding, washing the car... etc... People coming and going from their homes all day.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brutus said:


> I wonder this in new construction. Nice, new neighbourhood, and you see folks out walking their dogs, bike riding, washing the car... etc... People coming and going from their homes all day.


That's just weird...why aren't the inside on their computers watching CT all day?


----------



## bigdifficultme (Feb 28, 2006)

Some of the biggest and fanciest homes I have worked in the HO is employed by a non profit. :blink:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I've always wondered the same thing. I think it has something to do with where you are in life. By that I mean that I always lived paycheck to paycheck pretty much like everyone else but eventually got to a point where I had money left over at the end of the month. Once that happened, the leftover percentage just seemed to grow. Nowadays, I save/invest more than 75% of my net income. Everything is paid off. If I really want something, I pay cash. But I don't want all that much. I got to this point by denying myself a lot of things all my neighbors seem to have. I do not consider myself wealthy or even mildly well off. 

I figure the people to which the OP is referring are simply doing what I do on a much grander scale.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

My thought has always been, what in the world do those people know that most don't. What do they know that a company needs to pay them 6 or 7 figure salaries to get?


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

I've built and worked for many types. CEOs, pro sports, finance, tech guys... on average (for me) doctors are the worst type of client. The biggest question is at the other end of this discussion. I've met some that are clueless and can't make a decision to save their life. Everything was "what do you think, or what would you do?" And I'm wondering, who would pay this guy 6 figure salary and he can't make a decision on his own?


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My thought has always been, what in the world do those people know that most don't. What do they know that a company needs to pay them 6 or 7 figure salaries to get?


With some it is just dumb luck and having been in the right place at the right time. But yes, some do just have that flare that makes their talent, skill or ability a worthwhile and profitable endeavor for a company to have on board.

And then, some are professonal a**holes, and are highly prized for that attibute as well. Go figure.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am a professional a hole.


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am a professional a hole.


Well, if you're going to be an A hole, you might as well be professional about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

In not at home but this year I am making more money at my desk than at my bench.

Adam keeps chasing me out of the shop. He says he can hire a guy at 17 an hour to man my bench, get back on the phone. He's mean sometimes.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Scribbles said:


> In not at home but this year I am making more money at my desk than at my bench.
> 
> Adam keeps chasing me out of the shop. He says he can hire a guy at 17 an hour to man my bench, get back on the phone. He's mean sometimes.


Who is Adam?


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Dmitry said:


> Who is Adam?


Shop forman, he dosent quite get that he works for me. lol


----------



## Capitaldc (May 6, 2012)

usually people like that in miami , are day trading black market stuff. Lol


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The communications are changing rapidly.

I went wireless at home a year or two ago and junked the traditional systems.

This was after my son and daughter did the same and could not understand why it took so long. I realized that when they could no contact me unless I had my laptop.

My son and daughter are both 100% wireless even though they work 2 blocks apart 15-20 miles from home and commute separately because of schedules. They do it for personal reasons and often use ear pieces unless they want privacy and want to deal with customers or family, otherwise, they can chose if they want to be bothered.

The revealing point was when I got a phone call from one of my son's cell phones and when I picked it up it said "Hi dad". The voice did not seem right, so I questioned the caller and it turned out to be my 7 year old grandson that picked up a spare phone in the house, checked the directory for "Dad", but it was my son's phone and he got me. I asked where his dad was and said he was golfing. About 5 minutes ago, I got a call from my son from the golf course and he said his son called me. - The kids (3) now all have their own phones (no ear pieces), except they have to turn them off and put them in the box when they go to a different class to avoid problems. When you have 3 kids and only 2 two cars the communications are critical because of the timing of events like sports practices and games that can drag on.

In the end, the younger generation and profits to pay the bills will determine how and when we communicate. - My wife always calls me when I am in the downstairs office and this avoids the yelling and not knowing what is said and it is a pleasure, but I never put the thing in my ear unless it is necessary.


----------



## oaks renovation (Jun 16, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My thought has always been, what in the world do those people know that most don't. What do they know that a company needs to pay them 6 or 7 figure salaries to get?


Currently working for one of these types. Spending 3 to 4 days a week at home playing the stock market. He is also an executive for a large oil company it rhymes with hell. He tells me that these people that obtain these positions are annoited by other rich people at other big corporations. Kind of a cabal or something like that. One head honcho gives the son of another head honcho a position and vice versa. They don't have to know $h*t.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

In the real world most of these high powered executives produce results or they are gone because they answer to shareholders. We hear these stories periodically of idiots running large corporations but overall most are highly educated and experienced. The buddy system of hiring is smart IMO. Everybody does that.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

A few of the "fancy folks" that I've dealt with owned self-sustaining businesses that could run effectively without them being there. 

We call ourselves 'business owners' but in all actuality, most of us are self employed where we more or less own our jobs and control when/how we work. But the real goal of owning a business is to build it to the point where you can walk away from it and it will continue to generate income.

While we spend time thinking about how we can make more money, the "real" entrepreneurs are thinking about their next business opportunity. 

While guys like us have to plan and budget for a vacation, they are on vacation 6 to 7 times throughout the year. And all other times they are doing nothing other than responding to email, scheduling meetings with new clients, and talking to their management to make critical decisions. 

As contractors, I think that this is where we miss it. I mean we all have to start somewhere but I think that most of us don't put much effort into creating employees that can succeed us. And that, my friends, is exactly what they do.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

tedanderson said:


> A few of the "fancy folks" that I've dealt with owned self-sustaining businesses that could run effectively without them being there.
> 
> We call ourselves 'business owners' but in all actuality, most of us are self employed where we more or less own our jobs and control when/how we work. But the real goal of owning a business is to build it to the point where you can walk away from it and it will continue to generate income.
> 
> ...


I consider myself a "wanteprenuer"


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I really didn't mean to diss on those who are successful. Hey, if you have game, good for you.

It's just funny how there are some in the fancy homes, & with toys, that seem as though they are just talking on the phone, and appear to be getting little done. Whatever it is.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Here's to finding guys who can succeed us.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

What a GREAT thread. I can't believe I missed it. Well, probably because I've been working like crazy in households exactly like this.

About the last 8 or 9 larger projects I've been on include a hubby that works from home and is always there, as well as the wife is not employed. Lots of toys and going away on vacation with the family at least once a month too, just like you describe.

The ones who were cool enough to ask always say "sales". Every one of them. Mostly computer stuff, but also recently springs:blink:, snack food, advertising, and circuit boards.

I guess I should have been something else when I grew up.:laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if you asked those same people how many jobs have they had....or how many career changes they had?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> What a GREAT thread. I can't believe I missed it. Well, probably because I've been working like crazy in households exactly like this.
> 
> About the last 8 or 9 larger projects I've been on include a hubby that works from home and is always there, as well as the wife is not employed. Lots of toys and going away on vacation with the family at least once a month, too just like you describe.
> 
> ...


One of biggest clients owns a home on the North side. It's a cool 1.8 million dollar home. She works for the company that made the foil warppers for Wrigley way back when. She is in sales. She sales all of the plastic wares to McDonalds and The YUM group (google it, you will have had a meal at one of their fast food joints this week). That's cups, spoons, lids, anything that is plastic her company sells it to them through her. She makes big bucks and can work from home most of the week. He works for HP. He is also in sales and travels the world selling large network solutions to those telemarketing and help desk centers in third world countries.

They have no problem spending 15k on a stupid end table, but when I bill them $125 for a service call on their camera system they pitch a fit. I stopped working for them cuz it made me sick to get penny pinched when they spend money like there is no tomorrow on golf clubs and hand bags.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't really care where my clients get their money from. I'm just glad they have it and want to spend it.

I care much more if they are kind and appreciative. Those aren't necessary but it sure does make the job easier.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> I wonder what would happen if you asked those same people how many jobs have they had....or how many career changes they had?


Or how many times they have had to uproot their family and move on the whim of some suit. That I KNOW happens all the time. A job I am starting next week consists of hubby, wife, and twins about 8 or so who have been transferred 4 times since their kids were born.

No thanks to that.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Capitaldc said:


> usually people like that in miami , are day trading black market stuff. Lol


Your right there! A lot of money in the Broward-Dade area and it's easy to see. There is more money here but harder to see.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> Or how many times they have had to uproot their family and move on the whim of some suit. That I KNOW happens all the time. A job I am starting next week consists of hubby, wife, and twins about 8 or so who have been transferred 4 times since their kids were born.
> 
> No thanks to that.


Yeah. In my experience most things in life are never what they appear to be on the surface. We pretty must have it made in my opinion.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Sometimes i feel like I'm a contractor to the rich and famous...our local mainline section of the county houses old money,... railroad, pharma, retail, etc...

Sometimes you deal with their handlers and sometimes it's simply them...pretty unique experiences they can be.

Anyway, certainly makes you aware of what rung on the ladder we really are.

Dang,...i'm such a friggin'' loser :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

superseal said:


> Dang,...i'm such a frigin' loser :laughing:


Meh,me and you could have been teamsters/mobsters if we wanted to do that and that would not be far away from what this boys do.

Capitalism is legitimate racket of a ruling class...

I m better off with my trowel.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> Meh,me and you could have been teamsters/mobsters if we wanted to do that and that would not be far away from what this boys do.
> 
> Capitalism is legitimate racket of a ruling class...
> 
> *I m better off with my trowel.*


You sure about that Gabe :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I always tell my kids... it's not what you make, but what you save...

If you average only an 8% - 10% ROI, and you never increase the amount you save each month, you can be a millionaire at retirement if you invest only...


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

superseal said:


> You sure about that Gabe :laughing:


Money does not buy either health or happiness :clap:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> Money does not buy either health or happiness :clap:


Really? I am quite happy when I buy a new tool... :clap: 

Didn't know I could buy it without money... I'm not happy just looking at it.... :no: :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> Money does not buy either health or happiness :clap:


That's a load of Bull Ship


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> Money does not buy either health or happiness :clap:


Money buys things like wave runners. Ever see a guy on a wave runner with a frown on his face?

Ever see a poor guy skipping down the street whistling for joy?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

All i know was a couple of weeks ago, when I was working near a 2-lane road in the mountains on a tuesday, I saw a guy riding a Harley around mid-morning. That inspired me even harder towards making self-employment, business plan, etc. a reality.:thumbup: 
*I wanna be that guy!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> Money does not buy either health or happiness :clap:


For the past two weeks I've done so much demo, 
Inhaled so much insulation. 
Didn't make that much of money, it wasn't good for my health and 
I am not happy about it.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> Money does not buy either health or happiness :clap:





Dmitry said:


> For the past two weeks I've done so much demo,
> Inhaled so much insulation.
> Didn't make that much of money, it wasn't good for my health and
> I am not happy about it.


Money buys a good respirator though which is good for both health and happiness :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

My prespective on this is simple. Money is necessary evil and is surely can by nice things (including tools and better respirator,so you can conserve your health).

But you can be richest man in the world and be dying from HIV or cancer...you can buy yourself time but you can't buy yourself the health...

Same goes for happiness,how many rich people are actually happy? I knew a lot of pretty rich guys who were victims to a lot of personal crap from their kids not wanting to have anything to do with them to gold-diggers aiming for their cash.

Dalai Lama said once(not exact quote) what surprised his most about humanity:
“Man.
Because he sacrifices his health in order to make money.
Then he sacrifices money to recuperate his health.
And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present;
the result being that he does not live in the present or the future;
he lives as if he is never going to die, and then dies having never really lived.”


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> Money does not buy either health or happiness :clap:


Statistics show otherwise.

...However that's why I don't give money to homeless people; I know deep down inside they are probably happier than me. :whistling


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Statistics show otherwise.
> 
> ...However that's why I don't give money to homeless people; I know deep down inside they are probably happier than me. :whistling


:laughing::laughing::whistling


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Statistics show otherwise.


so how happy would those statistics makers be crapping into a golden toilet knowing they have 2 years left and no money can save them?


----------

